# hello to you all



## DDEES (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi
My husband (Dutch) and I (Israeli) are moving to spain in 5 months with our children we are going to live in south Spain, we are moving from the Uk
We will be happy to receive any inforamtion that you think is usefull and could help us and make our move easy

BTW we got relocation from my husband work.. 

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Where abouts in southern spain and how old are the children??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DDEES said:


> Hi
> My husband (Dutch) and I (Israeli) are moving to spain in 5 months with our children we are going to live in south Spain, we are moving from the Uk
> We will be happy to receive any inforamtion that you think is usefull and could help us and make our move easy
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you've found our bar 


come & have a read of the various threads in the main Spain forum, especially the FAQs thread - lots of useful stuff there - & feel free to ask as many questions as you like!! 

Spain Expat Forum for Expats Living in Spain - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad



edit............ either I was seeing things or jojo moved the thread!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> you've found our bar


 (pppssstt, I moved it :tape

Jo xxx


----------



## DDEES (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you Jo!

We are not sure yet but 2 colleagues from his work recommended us to live in Marbella
our kids age 1 year and 4 years old..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> (pppssstt, I moved it :tape
> 
> Jo xxx



I noticed..............


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DDEES said:


> Thank you Jo!
> 
> We are not sure yet but 2 colleagues from his work recommended us to live in Marbella
> our kids age 1 year and 4 years old..


 We have one or two posters who live in that area. I used to live a little further along in Benalmadena. Marbella is fairly expensive, but is a good area. It has a good hospital and easy access via motorway to Malaga airport

The first thing you'll need to do is to get your health insurance sorted out, so you'll need to contact Newcastle DWP and request S1 forms. they enable you to reciprocal care in spain. Its also worth getting your EHICs and then come over for a visit or two and have a good look around to find an area that appeals to you and has as many things that are on your wish list as you can get - then its a case of looking at properties.......

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We have one or two posters who live in that area. I used to live a little further along in Benalmadena. Marbella is fairly expensive, but is a good area. It has a good hospital and easy access via motorway to Malaga airport
> 
> The first thing you'll need to do is to get your health insurance sorted out, so you'll need to contact Newcastle DWP and request S1 forms. they enable you to reciprocal care in spain. Its also worth getting your EHICs and then come over for a visit or two and have a good look around to find an area that appeals to you and has as many things that are on your wish list as you can get - then its a case of looking at properties.......
> 
> Jo xxx


if her OH is working here then they'll be covered for healthcare under his SS/NI payments, surely?

so no need for S1s


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> if her OH is working here then they'll be covered for healthcare under his SS/NI payments, surely?
> 
> so no need for S1s


 Good point, altho "belt and braces" isnt a bad idea! 

Once you move to Spain you'll need NIE numbers and residencias for which you'll need to show your husbands employment contract. you'll also need to sign on the padron and then away you go!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DDEES (Dec 27, 2012)

jojo said:


> We have one or two posters who live in that area. I used to live a little further along in Benalmadena. Marbella is fairly expensive, but is a good area. It has a good hospital and easy access via motorway to Malaga airport
> 
> The first thing you'll need to do is to get your health insurance sorted out, so you'll need to contact Newcastle DWP and request S1 forms. they enable you to reciprocal care in spain. Its also worth getting your EHICs and then come over for a visit or two and have a good look around to find an area that appeals to you and has as many things that are on your wish list as you can get - then its a case of looking at properties.......
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank Jo! Do you know by chance if they speak also English at the hospital? I wil sort out the health insurance I am not sure we are get full cover as a family from my husband work , I will check. 
Any information about nurseries ? I found few British schools but no nursery for my son .

Xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DDEES said:


> Thank Jo! Do you know by chance if they speak also English at the hospital? I wil sort out the health insurance I am not sure we are get full cover as a family from my husband work , I will check.
> Any information about nurseries ? I found few British schools but no nursery for my son .
> 
> Xxx



Most hospitals have some english speaking staff. Unfortunately I found the need to use hospitals quite often while we were in Spain (an accident prone family lol!!) and I didnt have any trouble - I picked up enough of the language to fill in any gaps, but generally there was always someone who could speak English - and in a crisis I believe the hospital can organise a translator! As long as your husband has a proper employment contract, you'll be covered by the Spanish health system - if you pay extra, you can go private. In fact your husbands contract is the key to you being able to become residents of Spain, without it, you'll need to prove an income and alternative healthcare cover.

As for schools - there are a few international schools in and around Marbella ( Schools in Spain | Nabss), most have nurseries attached - altho you may want to try the local spanish nurseries/schools?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good point, altho "belt and braces" isnt a bad idea!
> 
> Once you move to Spain you'll need NIE numbers and residencias for which you'll need to show your husbands employment contract. you'll also need to sign on the padron and then away you go!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


certainly the EHIC is a good idea until the residency & healthcare is sorted out with her OH's contract


----------



## DDEES (Dec 27, 2012)

jojo said:


> We have one or two posters who live in that area. I used to live a little further along in Benalmadena. Marbella is fairly expensive, but is a good area. It has a good hospital and easy access via motorway to Malaga airport
> 
> The first thing you'll need to do is to get your health insurance sorted out, so you'll need to contact Newcastle DWP and request S1 forms. they enable you to reciprocal care in spain. Its also worth getting your EHICs and then come over for a visit or two and have a good look around to find an area that appeals to you and has as many things that are on your wish list as you can get - then its a case of looking at properties.......
> 
> Jo xxx


Thank you both for all the usefull information, just spoke with my husband and he told me we are going to have private insurance, cover by his company.
Since We need to know Spanish do you know 
About good school to learn the language? Are they teaching in English or Spanish ? 
Re my son we are speaking 3 languages at home I thought English will be easier to him then Spanish ... Don't want to confuse them too much...
Xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DDEES said:


> Thank you both for all the usefull information, just spoke with my husband and he told me we are going to have private insurance, cover by his company.
> Since We need to know Spanish do you know
> About good school to learn the language? Are they teaching in English or Spanish ?
> Re my son we are speaking 3 languages at home I thought English will be easier to him then Spanish ... Don't want to confuse them too much...
> Xxx


International schools have all manner of nationalities, my son was one of three english children, the rest were Spanish, French, Danish, Ukranian...., But generally most of International schools teach in english and follow the english curriculum and are essentially English, unless they state otherwise. They do make allowances and offer extra classes for those whose english is their second language. Obviously with the younger children, they learn the language as they play. You should maybe take a look at that link I posted earlier and go and visit a couple????


Jo xxx


----------

